# this pedigree looks good, right?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it looks Good! I like going back and looking at the goldens in the pedigree who have pictures, as well as their Genetics testing that have been done & their results.
Of course I am still inexperienced at this, so hopefully the other members will chime in & let you know more!


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, the pedigree on the male side is very impressive, my only concern on the dam side (mom) is her age. She's eight years old and most breeders don't breed past the 6th year and they tend not to produce as many pups as they get older. What's her history on litters? How many litters and average pups produced per litter?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

agoldenliferanch said:


> Hi, the pedigree on the male side is very impressive, my only concern on the dam side (mom) is her age. She's eight years old and most breeders don't breed past the 6th year and they tend not to produce as many pups as they get older. What's her history on litters? How many litters and average pups produced per litter?


I'm curious as to why you would want to know how many litters she has whelped and the number of pups per litter? The current litter of pups have already arrived haven't they as the OP stated that a girl is available. As long as the bitch is in good pyhsical condition and has not had any whelping issues, I see nothing wrong with breeding at that age. The co-owner of the bitch is a very experienced and reputable breeder.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I'm curious as to why you would want to know how many litters she has whelped and the number of pups per litter? The current litter of pups have already arrived haven't they as the OP stated that a girl is available. As long as the bitch is in good pyhsical condition and has not had any whelping issues, I see nothing wrong with breeding at that age. The co-owner of the bitch is a very experienced and reputable breeder.


 
I agree. Many breeders do not breed their bitches the minute they turn two anymore, as often they are waiting until they finish their AKC championships, (or other performance titles). If a bitch is healthy,a good Mom, and has not experienced any repro issues, breeding her at 8 is not a problem.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I agree. Many breeders do not breed their bitches the minute they turn two anymore, as often they are waiting until they finish their AKC championships, (or other performance titles).


And some don't wait until they are two either. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> And some don't wait until they are two either. :doh:


I was using the term "breeder" in the strictest sense of the word - as in reputable, responsible, and experienced.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on finding a beautiful puppy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The sire is stunning!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a very promising pedigree...Congrats on finding a nice puppy!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

8 would make me nervous, but then I'm not experienced in the breeding side of things (yet). But they know the dam better than you can put in a pedigree and perhaps she's had healthy, viable, nice sized litters up to this point. My personal nervousness would be for the dam, and not so much the puppies but that is their call and not mine. But the longevity on mom's side appears to be decent so that may play into the reasoning for the late breeding.

Dad looks very pretty, but is only 3 yrs old, so its hard to say at this point what he's producing, but from the ones that have pictures uploaded, it looks like he throws nice looking dogs. 

Good luck and congrats, BJ


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good to me!

In some breeds, that age is normal. Many Salukis are never bred UNTIL the age of six, and have a 2nd litter at 7 or 8, for example. I think it's a sign of a fit, healthy bitch if she is in good enough shape to breed at her age. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd certainly be looking at other issues in a pedigree besides the age of a dog or bitch, as long as they are not underage, such as longevity, cancers, hip and elbow dysplasia, megaesophogus, etc.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> And some don't wait until they are two either. :doh:


I thought we had conquered sit, stay and hold with you??


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

The father of the sire is 

Am. Ch. Daybreak Varsity Jump OS

I would be thrilled with that! And am with my boy Tucker!

Enjoy your new puppy 

 Sherrie


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I was using the term "breeder" in the strictest sense of the word - as in reputable, responsible, and experienced.


I am getting sick of hearing about "breeders" who are breeding their show prospect dogs when they are still puppies basically!!!! Come on guys!!!! :doh:


----------

